# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  صينية المقلوبة

## اوتار فاطمه

صينية المقلوبة 


المقادير :


2 حبة بصل مقطع حلقات 
2 حبة فلفل رومي مقطع حلقات
3 حبات باذنجان مقطع حلقات ومقلي 
4 حبات كوسة مقطع شرائح ومقلي 
4 حبات بطاطس مقطع شرائح ومقلي 


- الرز المشخول : 

2 كاس رز 
ماء للسلق 
بهارات مشكلة : ورق غار – مسمار – هيل –كزبرة حب – دارسين 
4/1 بيالة زيت حامي 
2/1 ملعقة طعام ملح 

الصلصة :

1 حبة بصل مفرومة 
3 حبات طماطم مطحونة 
3 ملاعق طعام صلصة طماطم 
1 ملعقة شاي ملح 
2/1 ملعقة شاي فلفل أسود 

الطريقة : 


1- نحضر صينية تيفال وتصف الطبقات كالتالي:
ط1 : حلقات بصل 
ط2 : حلقات الفلفل الرومي 




ط3 : ترش عليه قليل من الصلصة 





ط4 : يرص الباذنجان و يصب قليل من الصلصة 







*


- ترص الكوسة ثم البطاطس وبين الطبقات يصب قليل من الصلصة .
















2- نضع الأرز على النار مع الماء والبهارات وتسلق ثم يصفى ويصب عليه الزيت الحار ويقلب .
3- يوضع الأرز على الخضار ويغطى بالقصدير ويدخل للفرن يكون متوسط الحرارة لمدة 2/1 ساعة .







4- تقلب في صحن التقديم وتقدم ساخنة .
وهذي طريقة التقديم 




















وبالهنا والعافية .

وان شاء الله تعجبكم وان شاء الله القادم احلى واحلى*

----------


## ليث هاشم

السلام عليكم 
تسلمي حبيبتي ام محمد على هالوصفة 
شكلو لزيييييييييييييز 
بما اني اول وحدة رديت
عزميني على هالطبخة

تحياتيــــــ

----------


## فرح

حركــــــــــــااااااااااااااااات حلوووه منك
 غاااليتي ام حمووودي 
شكلها اكتييييييييييييير روووعه 
عم تسلم ديااااتك ياااقلبي 
ويعطيك العااافيه 
ننتظر المزيييييييييييد حبيبتي 
دمتِ بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلميييين ام محمد على الوصف الشهي*
*الله يعطيج الف عاااافيه على الطبق*
*لاعدمناااا جديدج الطيب*
*دمتي بخييير*
*تحيااااااتي*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

واااااااااااو
لك شو هيدا ياأم محمد
روووووووووووووعه
الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه
يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## همس الصمت

يم يم يمي
الشكل جنان
يعطيك العافية أم محمد
يسلموا الديات يارب ..
تحياتي العطرة لك خيتي ..

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> تسلمي حبيبتي ام محمد على هالوصفة 
> شكلو لزيييييييييييييز 
> بما اني اول وحدة رديت
> عزميني على هالطبخة 
> 
> تحياتيــــــ



 مرورك الأحلى ياقمر 

والله يعافيك 

وماننحرم من مرورك دمتي بحفظ المولى

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> حركــــــــــــااااااااااااااااات حلوووه منك
> 
> غاااليتي ام حمووودي 
> شكلها اكتييييييييييييير روووعه 
> عم تسلم ديااااتك ياااقلبي 
> ويعطيك العااافيه 
> ننتظر المزيييييييييييد حبيبتي 
> 
> دمتِ بحفظ الرحمن



 مرورك الاحلى حبيبتي فرووووحه 

بس لازم تجربيهاهههههه  وتعزمينا عليها 


ماننحرميا قلبي ...دمتي برعايه المولى

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> *تسلميييين ام محمد على الوصف الشهي*
> *الله يعطيج الف عاااافيه على الطبق*
> *لاعدمناااا جديدج الطيب*
> *دمتي بخييير*
> *تحيااااااتي*



 ربي يسلمك من كل شر ياقلبو


ويسلمووو ع مرورك لحلو وطيبك الاحلى 

وماننحرم ؛؛دمتي برعايه المولى

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> واااااااااااو
> لك شو هيدا ياأم محمد
> روووووووووووووعه
> الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه
> يسلمووووووووووووو



 مرورك ال و اااااااااااااااااو

ربي يسلمك حبيبتي دنيا 


وماننحرم طلتك الرائعه دمتي برعايه المولى

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> يم يم يمي
> 
> الشكل جنان
> يعطيك العافية أم محمد
> يسلموا الديات يارب ..
> 
> تحياتي العطرة لك خيتي ..



 مرورك ال  عطر حبيبتي همووووسه  

ربي يسلمك من كل شر 

وماننحرم طلتك دمتي بحفظ المولى

----------


## شوق المحبة

رهيبه موووت هالطبـ خ ـه ..


تـ س ـلم ديااتك أم ح ـموود ..


والله ش ـهيتيني ع ـليها ..


ع ــطاكِ ربي ألف صـ ح ـة وع ــافيه ..


لاع ـدمنا الـ ج ـديد منكِ ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

الله يسلمك غاليتي 

منورة وكلامك عسل مثلك ياعسل 

والاروع مرورك ياقلبي  
دمتي برعايه المولى وحفظه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

امممم أأأكيد لذيذ

المقلوبه <<اصل هالطبق فلسطيني

بس اني أول مره تذوقته كنت في الاردن

الطبق حلو طبعا ومذاقه يحمل كثير من الذكريات

تسلم الايادي حبيبتي

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

مشكووووورة غاليتي على المرور والرد ..الحلو 

يعطيك العافية عزيزتي ..شموووووعه 

دمت بود ،،

----------


## الأمل الوردي

شكلها مره لذيذه وتفتح النفس أكيد لأنه



فيهاباذنجان

تسلم ايدك ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه خيتي ام محمد ..

بأنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

مشكورين خواني الامل   وشبكه 

المرور الحلو والله لايحرمنا التواجد 

دمتم برعايه المولى

----------

